# Premium Digital Camera Market Increasing



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2014)

Interesting info at:
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/photokina-agency-debunks-some-myths-camera-industry-is-growing-in-revenue-and-mirrorless-sales-increasing/

Photokina agency debunks some myths: Premium Digital Camera Msrket is increasing.

The last couple of years we heard a lot about the digital camera market being in crisis and the new mirrorless system cameras not taking off. Well, the Photokina partner agency GFK shared some unexpected data (Source: MirrorlessRumors):

1) Revenue increasing:
While it’s true that in terms of numbers the companies are selling less cameras it’s also true that companies are selling more high profit margin premium cameras! This means the last couple of years average price of the cameras increased (and therefore also the profit margins increased).

2) Mirrorless is taking off (slowly).
While Mirrorless keeps being not popular in US it’s taking off in all the rest of the world.

3) Premium fixed lens camera is growing fast
Sony certainly did the right thing with the RX line. They offered a premium and class leading range of fixed lens camera that are to-day unmatched by other companies.

The current trend in the market goes in favour of Sony that leads the probably two fastest growing segments in the digital camera market: Mirrorless and premium compacts. And as an addendum watch this nice graph that explains why smartphone users actually buy a larger sensor camera:


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2014)

I like the first impressions of the Sony RX100 III
I am tempted to buy one. 
I am also interested in a mirrorless system and may be willing to give up my DSLR's. I love my glass and the quality of it though it is big and heavy. To have this quality but smaller and lighter would be great.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> I like the first impressions of the Sony RX100 III
> I am tempted to buy one.
> I am also interested in a mirrorless system and may be willing to give up my DSLR's. I love my glass and the quality of it though it is big and heavy. To have this quality but smaller and lighter would be great.


I recently got into the mirrorless world wit Sony a7 & a6000 and half a doze lenses ... its a lot of fun being able to fit in the entire gear i.e. 2 cameras + 6 lenses ranging from 12mm (Full frame FOV) to 300mm (crop frame FOV) in my mid sized office bag with room to spare for my MBP and its adapter ... I could have never fit that much DSLR gear in any of my bags ... my 5D MK III & 70D are hardly getting any workout these days ... planning on getting the Sony RX 100 III soon.


----------

